
Quantum decision affects results of measurements taken earlier in time - zoowar
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/04/decision-to-entangle-effects-results-of-measurements-taken-beforehand.ars
======
DennisP
Paper on arxiv (pdf): <http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1203/1203.4834.pdf>

------
JoeAltmaier
On the face of it, sounds ridiculous. E.g. use the correlation of Alice and
Bob to select whether to entangle the paired photons - then what?

~~~
MPSimmons
You can look at it like "the measurement of the original photon determines
whether or not the pair is entangled", if it makes you feel more comfortable,
but that's kind of reversing cause and effect.

------
MPSimmons
I guess I don't understand why this is counter-intuitive if you accept quantum
entanglement. Reading a quantum state collapses the wave function. Cause and
effect.

Time is just another direction.

